# New Paph species



## quietaustralian (May 24, 2014)

I have seen this photo getting around some of the Asian orchid forums. Talk is it's a new species. Anyone have any info?


----------



## eggshells (May 24, 2014)

Hi, I will post more info once the article is published. Stay tuned!


----------



## quietaustralian (May 24, 2014)

I just heard that there is a race to publish. Two groups have described it.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (May 24, 2014)

O.O...... another one to add to my wishlist......it's beautiful and colorful....


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2014)

It doesn't look like it was described to me.  I guess a picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## ZWUM (May 24, 2014)

Awesome! I wonder who will win! Gorgeous little species


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryPientka (May 24, 2014)

It's certainly unusual!


----------



## Hera (May 24, 2014)

A stunted paph tigrinum?


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 24, 2014)

tigrinum leaves aren't mottled


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 24, 2014)

The leaves may suggest a relative of Paph canhii.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (May 24, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> The leaves may suggest a relative of Paph canhii.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2014)

Certainly doesn't look like a hybrid.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 24, 2014)

Is this the "new species" that was being sold on Ebay a few months ago, from the Chinese vendors?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 24, 2014)

Looks like a miniature paph, something akin to paph. cahnii. I haven't heard anything about this new species, but I'm starting to wonder if between the two of them, we're looking at a new section or subgenus of paphs altogether. Sort of how delenatii was regarded as an anomalous brachy, but then as more species were discovered, it was clear that we needed to move them all into a new group, the parvies.

Anyway, it's got beautiful foliage, and the flowers look promising. Maybe in a decade or two I'll be reveling in some pretty awesome and all new miniature paph hybrids with strong influence from cahnii and this new species x.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2014)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Is this the "new species" that was being sold on Ebay a few months ago, from the Chinese vendors?


No.


----------



## Trithor (May 25, 2014)

Exciting! I guess we just , ........wait?


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 25, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Looks like a miniature paph, something akin to paph. cahnii. I haven't heard anything about this new species, but I'm starting to wonder if between the two of them, we're looking at a new section or subgenus of paphs altogether...



The subgenus Megastaminodium was published by Braem & Gruß in the Orchid Digest (75[3]: 164-165) on 1 July 2011, for Paph canhii. I don't know if anyone else has followed that or proposed anything else. How this plant will be treated remains to be seen.


----------



## paph_mania (May 25, 2014)

Very nice!! species


----------



## emydura (May 25, 2014)

Very exciting. Thanks Mick.


----------



## John M (May 25, 2014)

It's beautiful and quite different from anything else. I will look forward to reading more about this plant.


----------



## Dido (May 26, 2014)

heard from a friend that there is a new one and they think it is related to the chines canhii. Get told first once are in collections too.


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2014)

Saw this also - interesting!!


----------



## dodidoki (May 26, 2014)

Dido said:


> heard from a friend that there is a new one and they think it is related to the chines canhii. Get told first once are in collections too.




If it is true, few ones were sold to Japanese and Thaiwanian vendors , price is 250-300 USD / plant.


----------



## Stone (May 29, 2014)

*Paphiopedilum rungsuriyanum*

Hi All

This must be the most exciting dicovery in a decade!!

Just rec'd this article today via email - the article is too large to post here.

Reference my doc/clip w/info & if you copy the URL here & paste into to your web browser you'll get to the article on this new pahp.

Or use the hyperlink 

http://www.orchideen-journal.de/descriptions.htm

Cheers


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Mike! Great pub.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 29, 2014)

Thank you for the link


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 29, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Stone (May 30, 2014)

I really love this thing. I think it is extrordinary!! Much more desirable than cahnii. Great to see new things popping up :clap: What else is waiting in the jungle??


----------



## Erythrone (May 30, 2014)

Wonderful little! Yes, it is much more desirable than cahnii!


----------



## paworsport (Jun 4, 2014)

I love both of them
Canhii has a great shape and fine colors, rung is colorfull and pink ! 
what a great new paph !


----------

